# Admiral Zephyr VS CP9



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Apr 15, 2013)

Rules:
Scenario 1:
1. Fight takes place at the CP9 tower
2. Bloodlust on
3. Z does not get access to Dyna Rocks
4. Z does not get his medicine
5. CP9 all start in base form
6. This is an all out battle, not a gauntlet.

Scenario 2:
1. CP9 start out at max power/form
2. CP9 get two days prep
3. Z gets 1 Dyna Rock
4. They start 10 meters away.

VS


----------



## White (Apr 15, 2013)

*I havent seen the Movie, but doesnt Z give current Luffy a very difficult fight without his medicine? If thats the case he takes both scenarios very easily.*


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 15, 2013)

I like this thread. 

Z stomps.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 15, 2013)

Even Z with his stamina problems stomp.


----------



## Jabba (Apr 15, 2013)

As much as I like CP9, Zephyr takes this quite handily. 

Luffy could mop the floor with CP9. A guy who gave him trouble, even without medicine, is a foe to be reckoned with.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 15, 2013)

Fuck the Luffy part. 

He fought on par with Kizaru.


----------



## Jabba (Apr 15, 2013)

^ We don't want it to be too unfair, now do we?


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 15, 2013)

Zephyr lies down and lets them break their limbs trying to attack him.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 15, 2013)

Wait until CP0 Aeiges start to fight.


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 15, 2013)

They'd probably also break their limbs attacking a former Admiral COA master.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Apr 15, 2013)

why would the cp9 have any chance against Z?


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 15, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> They'd probably also break their limbs attacking a former Admiral COA master.



Idk, I can see the CP0 Aieges being really strong, around Luffy's level.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 15, 2013)

lucci summons the eternal flame kagawami and solos


----------



## Magician (Apr 15, 2013)

Spandam soloes.


----------



## Pacifista (Apr 15, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> Idk, I can see the CP0 Aieges being really strong, around Luffy's level.



Which is still a far cry from an Admiral.


Z walks them down. It's a massacre.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Apr 15, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> They'd probably also break their limbs attacking a former Admiral COA master.



Feat wise Luffy and Zephyr were like Low-high tiers going at it. Kizaru was nerfed to hell and some random VA or Rear Admiral was able to take on Z in CQC for an unspecified amount of time.

What we see from CP-0, the tourney participants, the Donquixote family, and Fujitora will probably be way more impressive than Z, Luffy, and movie Kizaru.


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 15, 2013)

lol is this thread a joke? He one shots all of them with his regular hand.


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 15, 2013)

> Feat wise Luffy and Zephyr were like Low-high tiers going at it (...)



I don't doubt it, but I'm talking about the real Zephyr and not movie weirdness. Can't ever make sense out of that but I can make some reasonable assumptions about the powers of an Admiral famed specifically for his COA.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Apr 15, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> I don't doubt it, but I'm talking about the real Zephyr and not movie weirdness. Can't ever make sense out of that but I can make some reasonable assumptions about the powers of an Admiral famed specifically for his COA.



Just like Shiki movie Zephyr is all we have feats for. What we have to work with is a less maneuverable Vergo with inconsistent physical strength. Not an Admiral level Vergo so why use one in a battledome?


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 15, 2013)

Battledome allows for powerscaling AFAIK. If we know how he fights and have sufficient knowledge to powerscale his stats we can come to well supported conclusions. I found that more reasonable than trying to make sense out of something based on a rule saying 2 + 2 is only 4 half the time.

I don't disagree that this topic reeks, but nonetheless.


----------



## Quuon (Apr 15, 2013)

They all get a CoA coated fist shoved up their asses.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 16, 2013)

Is this a serious thread? Z can just stand there and literally not move a muscle and they would not be able to take him down. He gets bored and one shoot all of them.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 16, 2013)

Z has haki. This is a rape thread.


----------



## LB04 (Apr 16, 2013)

Z destroys them. The guy continued to fight the Marines even after Kizaru hit him with his (till now) strongest move. He would destroy them even when he is with both legs in his grave. 

This just has to be a joke thread.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I never really saw the fight between Z and Kizaru as Z fighting on par with him. 

Kizaru was gaining the upperhand constantly in the fight, to the point where Z knew he was losing and had to resort to using the Dyna stone to try to hit Kizaru and erupt the volcano. Kizaru got away unscathed due to intangibility while Z  was on a fucking wreckage in the sea the next day.

Then there is the fact that Aokiji said the marines had to start acting seriously when Z got to the third Final Point, since it's the last one. Here we saw Kizaru with 5 VAs backing him. This somewhat implies that during the situations in the two previous Final Points, the marines were being too lax..In the first situation, Kizaru was getting all cocky and lenient, while in the second, there were nothing but fodder marines who went up against the Neo Marines. It was in the third final point where there was truly a marine force assembled which treated the situation seriously.

Then there is the fact that when Kizaru saw Z & the SHs after Z & Luffy fought, he said that it was a shame that they were already near death, since he had planned to kill them all himself anyways. As for Luffy beating Z, I assume that's just a necessity for the movie.  




OT: Z one shots every single one of these CP9 members. This matchup is very unbalanced.


All in all, my point is that Z was definitely not equal to Kizaru.


----------



## LB04 (Apr 16, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I also don't think Z was equal to Kizaru, I simply thought it should be pointed out that Z could still fight (and was alive) after being hit by a move that would wipe out the CP9. They don't have a chance against him. 

Generaly I think Z in his old age and with that illness was around Jozu level but with much worse stamina. By the time of his third fight with Luffy he might have also been weaker depending on how much his illness weakend him in the mean time.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Apr 16, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't even bother trying to make sense of that movie.


----------



## RF (Apr 16, 2013)

Z wipes the floor with them,nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## RF (Apr 16, 2013)

LB04 said:


> The guy continued to fight the Marines even after Kizaru hit him with his (till now) strongest move.



Not this again. 

Yasakani No Magatama is not Kizaru's strongest technique. It's a barrage of piercing lasers covering a wide area,and as powerful as the attack is,it still pales in comparsion to the mangroove busting laser. (Also,note that the YNM was aimed at Whitebeard,while the mangroove busting laser was used to scare away fodder)


----------



## zorokuma (Apr 16, 2013)

z kills them with hakified spit.


----------



## LB04 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Not this again.
> 
> Yasakani No Magatama is not Kizaru's strongest technique. It's a barrage of piercing lasers covering a wide area,and as powerful as the attack is,it still pales in comparsion to the mangroove busting laser. (Also,note that the YNM was aimed at Whitebeard,while the mangroove busting laser was used to scare away fodder)



Alright... I'm a bit confused right now. 
You say it's not his strongest move but the mangroove busting laser is. And to proove this you say that YNM was aimed at WB while the mangroove busting laser was used to scare away fodder...

Do you mean it in the way that the mangroove busting laser causes more destruction and is therefore stronger, while YNM is less destructive but deadlier and therefore more effective when it comes to take out strong opponents? 

Not to be rude, I'm simply a bit confused right now. Could however also have to do with lack of sleep.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Apr 16, 2013)

Zephyr should be pretty strong, far above the level of CP9.


----------



## Sentomaru (Apr 16, 2013)

Zephyr wins via teabagging.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 16, 2013)

LB04 said:


> Alright... I'm a bit confused right now.
> You say it's not his strongest move but the mangroove busting laser is. And to proove this you say that YNM was aimed at WB while the mangroove busting laser was used to scare away fodder...
> 
> Do you mean it in the way that the mangroove busting laser causes more destruction and is therefore stronger, while YNM is less destructive but deadlier and therefore more effective when it comes to take out strong opponents?
> ...



It is Kizaru's strange mindset. 

He's someone who uses stronger techniques on weaker people, but his less strong techniques when the situation actually warrants him to use his stronger ones. 

For example, when he fought Rayleigh, he chose to engage him in a sword fight, despite the fact that he would have fared far better imo, if he alternated between his kicks and his laser beams.

Then there is the fact that he chose to use his large scaled, exploding laser beams against Hawkins, BEFORE he even learned of Hawkins' abilities, which means that he couldn't have known that Hawkins would have been fine after the attack, and thus was simply doing an overkill on a rookie. While Hawkins did turn out fine, Kizaru expressed surprise at his abilities. 

At the same time, when trying to put Marco down for the count, he chose to use his small scaled piercing lasers to subdue him, instead of using his stronger techniques.

His mangrove buster is the most devastating attack we've seen from him thus far, in terms of scale. Yet the reason why he used it was simply because two fodder pirates were running away from him when he asked them for directions, and to top everything off, he wasn't even aware of it and only realized after that he had "overdone it". 

It's instances like those above, that really makes me question his mindset, but I guess he's too weeded


----------



## Yuki (Apr 17, 2013)

Z hulk smashes them.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't think Zephyr would win just by standing still; Kalifa's power would make that a death wish wouldn't it? It would basically destroy his defense until he can get some water and Rokuogan is internal damage right?


----------



## Pacifista (Apr 17, 2013)

Haki can also form a barrier around you and your surroundings, as seen with the Admirals deflecting Whitebeard's quake.


----------



## shinjojin (Apr 20, 2013)

Z takes this easily.

And this is coming from a fan of CP9!


----------

